# Wanted: Experienced, Quality Focused, Flexible, Approachable, Screen printer in Northern California or Reno



## Str8up8up (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,

We are looking for an experienced screen printer in the northern california or nevada area for our t-shirt business.

Here are some of the things we are looking for in a potential partner:

Carry a range of blanks and colors and be open to acquiring blanks based on our needs

Is established and has experience in the screen printing industry and be able to provide references

Offers competitive pricing

Is able to accommodate low and high volumes

Can recommend fulfillment services or do fulfillment in house for web site

Are accessible and flexible

Please let me know if i'm missing any typical requirements, or if this post belongs in a different thread and if you can recommend any printers who fit the bill.

Thanks!


----------



## Joeydantonio (Oct 12, 2010)

check out www.PrinterListings.com


----------



## Str8up8up (Oct 26, 2010)

I have checked out PrinterListings.com. It's good but by no means a comprehensive list of printers. Seems like it just scratches the surface so i was hoping to get some more direct recommendations.


----------



## truecolorsbiz (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello I am an experienced screen printer and business owner moving to.California in the Placerville sac area from.Utah I own my own equipment. I am not sure what exactly you need but perhaps we can work out some business arrangement.


----------

